# 1986 Z24 will not run



## 1997-200sxSe-R (Jan 26, 2011)

Okay so I was a blond for about 1 minute of my life.. I had an '86 nissan in the way of my 91 GMC and the Nissan's battery was dead. I threw on the 'ol trusty battery charger and flipped the switch and walked back to the truck to see I was letting the smoke out of the battery. I had hooked it up backwards. 

Initially I had no power to anything in the cab, but the engine would crank over :wtf: I found a blown fusible link down near the bottom of the battery, that I replaced and it returned power to the cab. 

My current problem: I cannot get the engine to run. I CAN start the engine but it sputters out and dies almost right away. The engine will crank over again right away but it won't fire. If I wait 10 to 20 seconds then I can start it again only to have it die again. Yesterday (it was much warmer) I got it to run long enough to come up to temperature, where it idled fine, however if I even so much as touched the throttle it would die. I cannot figure out what is wrong. Today I found out how to check the codes and they are 23 and 24. My research says it has something to do with the TPS.. I assume I have another fuse or link that I haven't found that is open. Anyway any help would be appreciated.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

u r very lucky u did not fry thre ecm..

if u step on the gas pedal and move the shifter around while reading the codes those codes should go away..

so recheck the fusible links and clean and regap the spark plugs..

also check the dizzy and rotor button as you might have arced them as well


----------



## 1997-200sxSe-R (Jan 26, 2011)

*Update*

The reason it won't stay running is because there is not enough fuel to run after it is started. I have good fuel flow through the filter and the 10 inch piece of hose that feeds the throttle body. But after it starts up it just stumbles and dies. I can keep it running by slowly dripping fule into the throttle body while it runs. My question is, is it possible the ECM is fried or the injector? Seems unlikely that the injector would work initially, but stop working for idle. 

another note: Touching the throttle just kills the engine faster.


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

You need to check the fuel pressure. You can get a FP gauge with adapters pretty cheap (or borrow one somewhere). Also look down the TB and see if you can tell if both injectors are firing.


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Your lucky you didnt fry the entire electrical system. 
Prevention is always ten time s better than the cure, in this case probably more than 10, X or 100 X.

I had a nieghbor fry all the electronics in a 1997 Ford Focus, after I told him to let me check the battery for him. I told him just buy me lunch. He said no, he'd do it him self. I ended up taking the car to multible mechanics trying to fix it.


----------

